# Cyclist found dead on Highway 9, no details...



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

No details on the mercurynews website.
http://www.mercurynews.com/top-stories/ci_15546551?nclick_check=1


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Litespeed_96 said:


> No details on the mercurynews website.
> http://www.mercurynews.com/top-stories/ci_15546551?nclick_check=1


Just read that too. I worked in bike shops around Los Gatos for years and know a ton of the cyclists in the area. I'm anxious to hear more news.

RIP


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

oh man....thats terrible!!!


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Too many of these stories happening. 

Not just the cyclists but has anyone noticed a day does not go by without a shooting death. WTF is going on inthe bay area. Too much garbage. We need to start treating life like it is important again


Sorry kind of made an assumption that this Was auto related when we actually don't know yet. Either way hearing about too many deaths in general lately.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

i saw that this morning, looks like he was 59 and somehow they determined he lost control at about 35mph 

my thoughts go to his family


----------



## dwb2620 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Updated Link*

The news article says he hit a tree.

http://www.mercurynews.com/top-stories/ci_15550068?source=pkg&nclick_check=1


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh man, that's horrible, how many times have I bombed past that spot? I guess there is a little consolation in it not being due to a driver texting or some other total nonsense. Really sorry for his friends & family.


----------

